# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Her Majesty -The Queen Bee

## prakel

A fun little film from the old fashioned days:

----------


## Neils

Great little film. Love the commentary and the camera work is surprisingly good for the time.

----------


## Black Comb

Nice film.
thanks prakel.

----------


## prakel

There's some nice old footage on the net, even a complete 1935 movie, The Keeper of the Bees.

----------


## prakel

Another from the old days:

----------


## drumgerry

Does anyone have a link to an old information film where it shows someone carrying out II in his apiary (in the open air).  I saw it once but have never been able to find it again.

----------


## prakel

Any idea as to what kind of date would it have been?

----------


## drumgerry

Probably from the 40s or 50s Prakel.

----------


## drumgerry

Found it!!

Only 4 minutes long but good stuff!

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/bees

----------


## busybeephilip

I still have one of those old metal feeders lying in the bee shed.  Noticed that the drones used had aleady been partially inverted to speed things up in the petri dish before semen was harvested.  II has not changed much since Laidlaw's time and is easy.

----------


## drumgerry

Aye and all done in the open air.  Interesting they were describing it in connection with bee improvement.  60 years later and we're still needing that!

----------


## busybeephilip

Makes one wonder

----------


## prakel

> Found it!!
> 
> Only 4 minutes long but good stuff!
> 
> http://www.britishpathe.com/video/bees


Great video drumgerry, thanks for sharing that one.

----------


## drumgerry

No problem Prakel!  Just glad I found it again. Watching that first time round was what made me think II might just be achievable by an ordinary mortal like me.

----------


## crabbitdave

What great film and really friendly bees too, all this time and we're still trying to find that special strain of bee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

